
Principles of Wealth by Naval - flowen_nl
https://principlesofwealth.net
======
flowen_nl
"Reading is faster than listening, doing is faster than watching." \- @naval

"Hence this website." \- @flowen_nl

While listening to Naval Ravikant's tweets and podcasts about how to get rich
(which really is about gathering wealth) I wrote my own summaries.

While I usually create websites for other content-creators, now I had my own
content and used the opportunity to showcase my design/animation/frontend
skills and share Naval's wisdom.

For other devs/designers I created a twitter log thread right here:
[https://twitter.com/flowen_nl/status/1166747515246563329](https://twitter.com/flowen_nl/status/1166747515246563329)

Would love to hear your feedback.

------
ThePhysicist
Reading his tweetstorm reminded me of Baz Luhrmann's "Wear sunscreen" speech
and this remix:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZmi7InKU0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZmi7InKU0I)

I think almost all points he makes are true in general, most of them are
extremely generic though and sound like phrases you might as well find on a
wall calender.

~~~
flowen_nl
agreed it is a bit general, but principles usually are believe.

See chapter 25 of the podcast @ [https://nav.al/how-to-get-
rich](https://nav.al/how-to-get-rich) Naval: The tweetstorm is very abstract.
It’s deliberately meant to be broadly applicable to all kinds of different
domains and disciplines and time periods and places. But sometimes it’s hard
to work without a concrete example. So let’s go concrete for a minute.

